# Beer In Movies



## drtomc (21/5/11)

Hi All,

I've just been watching The Man with the Golden Gun, and in the prologue the midget brings out a tray with the ubiquitous Moet and a bottle of beer. What is the beer? I see in the glass a short time later it is dark, but I don't recognise the label.

T.


----------



## BEC26 (21/5/11)

Just finished watching "Wake in Fright' and the amount of West End 500ml cans they drink is scary!!!


----------



## ekul (21/5/11)

I think its funny how in movies they always ask for "just a couple beers mate", would be like going to woolworths and saying 'just some assorted products please".


----------



## yum beer (21/5/11)

ekul said:


> I think its funny how in movies they always ask for "just a couple beers mate", would be like going to woolworths and saying 'just some assorted products please".



Or just raise 2 fingers with a nod to the barman.....always gets me just what I want!!!


----------



## Spartan 117 (21/5/11)

yum beer said:


> Or just raise 2 fingers with a nod to the barman.....always gets me just what I want!!!



Just so long as you remember to hold up the right fingers when ordering 3, otherwise the Nazi's will try to shoot you. 

Aaron


----------



## keifer33 (21/5/11)

drtomc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've just been watching The Man with the Golden Gun, and in the prologue the midget brings out a tray with the ubiquitous Moet and a bottle of beer. What is the beer? I see in the glass a short time later it is dark, but I don't recognise the label.
> 
> T.




I think it is Guinness Extra Stout and here is my backup.

It looks like the same logo and pours dark. Also on IMDB in the movie trivia and on various other sources after narrowing it down the Guinness had some advertising rights and there was even a poster.



IMDB said:


> Product placements, brand integrations and promotional tie-ins for this movie include American Motors Company (AMC); Dom Perignon Champagne; The Bottoms Up Club, Hong Kong; Sony; The Peninsula Hong Kong Hotel; Nikon; Mot; The Floating Macau Palace; Tabasco Sauce; Rolex Watches, James Bond wears a Rolex Submariner 5513; Dunlop; Pepsi and Guinness Beer.



And the image from the film plus the Guinness Extra Stout label







My only let down in the little investigation is that I cant find a bottle that has the same neck label which could possibly prove me wrong.


----------



## stux (22/5/11)

I paused and zoomed this on bluray last time I watched it for pretty much the same reason

Believe it's guiness extra stout too


----------



## [email protected] (22/5/11)

Spartan 117 said:


> Just so long as you remember to hold up the right fingers when ordering 3, otherwise the Nazi's will try to shoot you.
> 
> Aaron




Love it, you almost caused me to crack out my copy of inglorious bastards.


----------



## kenlock (22/5/11)

Now this could prove an interesting thread! :icon_chickcheers: 

Bring it on.


----------



## Bandito (22/5/11)

quite a few obscured labels in Beerfest, it's all about beer, including a tiny amount of homebrew with the best beer recipe in the world. No one could brink that much. the opposite of drinking responsibily. Awsome movie too. :icon_drunk: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486551/


----------



## thelastspud (22/5/11)

Bandito said:


> No one could brink that much.


 
In Strange Brew, they lock the main guy into a mega brewery sized fermenter/bright tank 
and fill it up to drown him. 

He drinks it all. 

Then he takes a piss to put out a massive fire.


----------



## drtomc (22/5/11)

Nice one keifer33. I must say, I feel let down. To my taste, it's the wrong beer for the setting. 

T.


----------



## srcossens (22/5/11)

keifer33 said:


> And the image from the film plus the Guinness Extra Stout label
> 
> View attachment 45900
> 
> ...



Could it be the foreign extra stout??? I don't know how to link the picture, but here is the beeradvocate picture. For more of an old style picture, check a few of these out.


----------



## outbreak (22/5/11)

They drink Sierra Nevada Pale in Get Him To The Greek.


----------



## Pennywise (22/5/11)

I agree, Awesome thread. Now I'm gonna have to bust out movies tonight....


----------



## Spork (22/5/11)




----------



## Bribie G (22/5/11)

Australian movies of the 70s obviously got paid for product placement. Barry Mackenzie was all Fosters Lager, Wake in Fright they must have helicoptered in a container load of West End :blink: but an interesting one that I saw at the time was the quite forgettable Alvin Purple which heavily featured Courage (failed brewery in Melbourne). 

As for Kanga Bitter - man what a cultural cringe I thought, but they actually did have a Kanga Bitter made in Kalgoorlie at that exact time, however I doubt if Baz Luhrman (sounds like a Cattle Disease) knew that.


----------



## Amin (22/5/11)

BribieG said:


> , Wake in Fright they must have helicoptered in a container load of West End :blink: but an interesting one that I saw at the time was the quite forgettable Alvin Purple which heavily featured Courage (failed brewery in Melbourne).


It has been a while but I recall them drinking Courage beer in the pubs in Wake in Fright.


----------



## kenlock (22/5/11)

Here's a list and link to movie scenes

1. Spiderman - Carlsberg
2. Urban Cowboy - Lone Star
3. James Bond Casino Royale - Heineken
4. The Deer Hunter - Rolling Rock
5. E.T. - Coors
6. Ice Cold in Alex - Carlsberg
7. Bad Boys II - Miller
8. The Island - Michelob Light
9. Scary Movie 2 - Coors Light
10. Fallen - Budweiser

Link

:icon_cheers:


----------



## gjn200 (22/5/11)

Classic

How do I embed a clip on here?


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/11)

Amin said:


> It has been a while but I recall them drinking Courage beer in the pubs in Wake in Fright.



Watched it on Blu-Ray a couple of weeks ago, wall to wall West End :icon_drunk:


----------



## mr_tyreman (23/5/11)

Watched Scarface lastnight and noticed they were drinking Lowenbrau in the Babylon club, and later on when he gets busted counting his money


----------



## Jarthy (25/5/11)

if you want a piece of james bond memorablila then: guinness ebay link lol wonder if it'll be taken down.


----------



## petesbrew (25/5/11)

Not to mention the old fave, Darryl Kerrigan kicking back in his backyard with a longneck of VB in The Castle. (Pretty sure it's vb right?).

OTT, Beers in books.
I read John Birminghams "After America" not long ago. One of the character's is drinking, from memory, Dogfishhead 90min IPA.


----------

